# Astm



## م.مجدي عليان (19 أغسطس 2006)

ASTM
for petrolum industry


----------



## engzsnj (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس تكرير (20 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## مممرسى (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## مممرسى (17 فبراير 2007)

اتمنى لك دوام الصحه


----------



## saleem1975 (19 فبراير 2007)

كلك ذوق يا مجدي


----------

